# 3 Old Mead Ranger Bikes on eBay



## Mark Mattei (Nov 19, 2019)

Call Mark 773-608-9004. 
	

	







						3 Old Mead Ranger Bicycles  | eBay
					

Weekends - 10-6pm. Chicago, IL 60614.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi, Mr. Mattei, which one of these bikes did I bring to you , back in 1990 , thanks Walter Branche


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow!
Fabulous!


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 19, 2019)

Great stuff!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 19, 2019)

Couple sweet bikes....


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 19, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> Hi, Mr. Mattei, which one of these bikes did I bring to you , back in 1990 , thanks Walter Branche
> 
> View attachment 1098560



Still working on that one.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2019)

Mark Mattei said:


> Call Mark 773-608-9004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if anyone wants to partner up on the deal i might be interested.....  i am interested in one bike the autocycle


----------



## John G04 (Nov 20, 2019)

Really nice! Love the autocycle!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 20, 2019)

I may be able to partner up if so interested ...let me know what my commitment would be ? Does anyone know the seller ?

Bob


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Does anyone know the seller ?




Go to his shop, Cycle Smithy.   You can see those bikes.   Mark’s a great guy,  a walking encyclopedia of bicycle knowledge.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh ... i know where that shop is ... im actually working on blue line like 10 minutes away ... guess what im doing for lunch tomorrow.... 

Junkman


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 20, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> if anyone wants to partner up on the deal i might be interested.....  i am interested in one bike the autocycle



I don't think it was referred to as an Autocycle. It was a deluxe "Champion"


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 22, 2019)

I want that tall frame ranger so bad. It'd be nice to build a set of wheels for riding.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 23, 2019)

I still hope I will find one ... probably won’t happen.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 23, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> Hi, Mr. Mattei, which one of these bikes did I bring to you , back in 1990 , thanks Walter Branche
> 
> View attachment 1098560



I this a baby possum?   Yay!!  Cute!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 23, 2019)

jacob9795 said:


> I want that tall frame ranger so bad. It'd be nice to build a set of wheels for riding.



Yeah, that old tall frame is my favorite in the lot.  She is a tall and handsome machine ain't she.  That cigar tank model is really different too, its a bit newer than the tall frame though.


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> if anyone wants to partner up on the deal i might be interested.....  i am interested in one bike the autocycle




I want the Columbia built round tank.


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> I want the Columbia built round tank.




Nicest one in the lot !


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 23, 2019)

What is the value of each bike seperately?


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 23, 2019)

$3,500-4500 on the tall frame?
12-14k on the champion?

I suppose


----------



## biker (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks like the trio didn't sell so now the tall frame and the champion are listed separately except without the 1936 Mead Ranger "ACE" with the cigar tank. Did a cabe member buy it? He has it listed on his www.cyclesmithy.com web site for $7,999 under sale, collections, vintage section. Curious if it went for that amount.


----------

